

Scott Adams: The Future of Newspapers (dead in two cell phone upgrade cycles) - rms
http://dilbertblog.typepad.com/the_dilbert_blog/2007/10/the-future-of-n.html

======
mynameishere
I know exactly zero people under the age of 40 who read newspapers. Their
demise is unrelated to cellphones.

~~~
run4yourlives
My name is Dave. Nice to meet you.

Now you know one.

~~~
mynameishere
Internet friends do not count as friends.

~~~
run4yourlives
You didn't say friends, you said people you knew. :-)

